# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  tikka270

## Martz

just wondering if anyone would bother putting a TruFlight barrel on a tikka .270?? 
or is the out of the box acurracy sweet enough not to worry about it? & save the money for good glass?

also are TruFlight barrels the best in NZ??

i no F'all really   :Thumbsup: 

cheers

----------


## Toby

What type of shooting are you planning on? As far as I know normally Tikka are sweet right out of the box. Save up for better glass. Don't know anything about barrels in Nz. Wasn't your name something like /\/\@Rtz?

----------


## dogmatix

> just wondering if anyone would bother putting a TruFlight barrel on a tikka .270?? 
> or is the out of the box acurracy sweet enough not to worry about it? & save the money for good glass?
> 
> also are TruFlight barrels the best in NZ??
> 
> i no F'all really  
> 
> cheers


If you want to shoot it as a .270, leave it as it is.

'If it ain't broke, don't fix it'!

----------


## Martz

> What type of shooting are you planning on? As far as I know normally Tikka are sweet right out of the box. Save up for better glass. Don't know anything about barrels in Nz. Wasn't your name something like /\/\@Rtz?


yeah thats me, had to change it coz it was confuzing the system with all the crap in it haha.

cool, was wanting get into shooting alot further then what i have done, 100m max is me & all ive had to do.

----------


## Martz

> If you want to shoot it as a .270, leave it as it is


cheers dogmatix,  what do you mean by that?

----------


## Bill999

tikka barrels are fine. get good rings and a decent scope
how far are you planning to shoot?

----------


## Barefoot

How well does the rifle shoot now?
And how far do you want to shoot?
If it's the way to god over there type shooting then there are enough longrange boys on here to guide you on a cost efficient way to get there.
It's more likely to be a good reliable scope first than changing barrels.

----------


## Martz

cheers bill,

im wanting to be able to shoot out to atleast 5 hundy confidently & comfortably.  i know alot of practise is what it will take for this to happen.

----------


## Martz

> How well does the rifle shoot now?
> And how far do you want to shoot?
> If it's the way to god over there type shooting then there are enough longrange boys on here to guide you on a cost efficient way to get there.
> It's more likely to be a good reliable scope first than changing barrels.


it shoots good az, & nah i dont want to shoot way way way over there, 
just think im thinking of being able to take a shot confidently that most ppl i go with wouldnt think of taking... iwant to be the guy that can i spoze lol  :Pacman:

----------


## Toby

It would be wicked to hit something at 500m

----------


## Barefoot

For many of us 500m IS way way over there
Okay well I'd say work out a realistic budget for a scope then start asking opinions on what will fit.
You will have seen that a there are a few long range shoots run by forum members, go to one or more of them and pick the brains of the ones that can shoot rather than the ones that say they can.
Find somewhere you can practice the longer distances.

----------


## Martz

oH i see  :O O:  i maybe a bit ambitious on the 5 hundy then lol.

but yes i will definitly have to try get to 1 of those barefoot, & will be having a look this weekend on a safe practise spot.

----------


## Barefoot

I'm not knocking wanting to shoot to 500m, and I certainly not telling you to change your goal. 
I'm planning to go to the next longrange day myself to improve my distance shooting, because I know that it will improve my "normal" shooting so to speak as I'll have to improve my basic skills to hit anything. I know my accuracy has gone downhill in the last 5yrs doing less and less shooting but it's time to fix all that.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> oH i see  i maybe a bit ambitious on the 5 hundy then lol.
> 
> but yes i will definitly have to try get to 1 of those barefoot, & will be having a look this weekend on a safe practise spot.


Any time you want to come to Hawkes Bay Martz call in and we will take you out for some Long Range practise in the hills.

We can get you shooting to 1000yrds with a 85 Finnlight 7mm08 and a 7mmrem mag in the morning and hopefully a Sika in the afternoon.

You can also try a couple of 270s and 308s and 338s.

You can then decide which ones you like.

PM me when you are ready, we have the rifles and plenty of ammo   :Have A Nice Day: 

Just bring a sense of humour and you will fit right in.

----------


## veitnamcam

500 should be well achievable in good conditions with practice.

If you haven't already get a range finder. Estimating is simply not good enough.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Martz

> I'm planning to go to the next longrange day myself to improve my distance shooting, because I know that it will improve my "normal" shooting so to speak as I'll have to improve my basic skills to hit anything..


yeah i was kinda thinking like that, with being able to shoot out to 500 confidently, my overall "normal" shooting would improve alot.

----------


## Martz

> Any time you want to come to Hawkes Bay Martz call in and we will take you out for some Long Range practise in the hills.
> 
> We can get you shooting to 1000yrds with a 85 Finnlight 7mm08 and a 7mmrem mag in the morning and hopefully a Sika in the afternoon.
> 
> You can also try a couple of 270s and 308s and 338s.
> 
> You can then decide which ones you like.
> 
> PM me when you are ready, we have the rifles and plenty of ammo  
> ...


cool thanks for the invite 7mmsaum, would love to get down there for sure, sounds like it will be choice & could learn heaps.

im going to have a walk in the bush this weekend with a bro, there's been rumours of sika in my area & was confirmed a couple of weeks ago by the bro's missuz seing a young one down by there creek.

----------


## Bill999

where abouts are you based?

----------


## Martz

at my place  :Psmiley:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

If you be a dick head I get alot less helpful...

----------


## Martz

i PM'd ya bill, ddnt mean it... you are very helpful thankyou

----------


## steven

Trueflight, well they are a)  very highly regarded in the target world. b) sold all over the world, c) ppl win with them.  If you went to a long range shoot ie palma and FTR ~ F/class in NZ I'd think 80% would be trueflight [re-]barrels, though Ive seen krieger a bit as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VwhOXV7lmYk

How far and at what are you shooting at?  

eg Really if you want 600yds+ and shoot to win on targets in F class, then the entire system starts to get expensive....like (new) $4.5k for a bare rifle (stock, barrel, barnard action, & trigger) plus all the other bits = $7k. 

Tikka's have a rep as very good shooters, I think you'd be hard pressed to do better.   If it needed a re-barrel as its worn, then yes you can get a local gunsmith to fit a Trueflight "Premium Sporter Grade" barrel. 

If you want to shoot long range and a lot ie 800yds then a new or good second hand gun specific for that use.  eg one of the savage 12 series circa $1600 (new) rather than spending $800? to re-barrel.

or maybe second hand at $1k,

6.5x55 cal Finland made Target Rifle | Trade Me

or

A good omark is about $400~500, shoots .308 and is a single shot but with a good one (incl peep sights) you could sell it again for that amount, should do 1/2 moa...frequently on trademe.

----------


## steven

"I'll have to improve my basic skills to hit anything.." for myself I find shooting target 22LR the best way to improve, its done wonders for my 308 shooting IMHO. With 22lr traget its un-forgiving, you have to get the technique right (breathing, trigger etc) and there will be a range officer balling you out to get it right...great thing is its cheap to go to a club.  I pay $15 for 50 rounds a night incl gun hire and reaming out by the range officer comes free....

 :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

The point is for shooting to 500m you will most likely need to pick a High BC bullet and work up a load for it to get a 270 to 500m - federal blue box wont cut the mustard.....

then practice extensively, work up a drop chart ect

----------


## Martz

wow thats pritty sweet for a NZ company, good on them for the good rep they have.

think id go with that option of if the barrell on the tikka ever got worn then id probz look at adding the TF then.
i havnt done target shooting or shot past 100

----------


## 7mmsaum

A 135g Sierra matchking suits most older 270 rifles perfectly, push it past 2900fps with the accuracy you desire and you are good to go.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Vulcan barrels in Christchurch are great to deal with as well.

----------


## Martz

> The point is for shooting to 500m you will most likely need to pick a High BC bullet and work up a load for it to get a 270 to 500m - federal blue box wont cut the mustard.....
> 
> then practice extensively, work up a drop chart ect


thanks Bill, tru so i cant just get bullets from the shop for this type of shooting? to make a sucsesful kill shot

----------


## Bill999

the "Ethical" shot aparently needs the bullet to have retained 1000 foot pounds of energy. 
with a bullet of a measurable BC sent from your rifle at a mesured speed you can calculate your max range
some top rate factory stuff would do the business but most wont

----------


## Martz

> the "Ethical" shot aparently needs the bullet to have retained 1000 foot pounds of energy. 
> with a bullet of a measurable BC sent from your rifle at a mesured speed you can calculate your max range
> some top rate factory stuff would do the business but most wont


oh i see,  hmm it does start to get tricky doesnt it....then theres 4.5k rifles & up, this barrel, that barrel all the exta's lol WTF

----------


## Bill999

forget the rebarrel. if your gun shoots fine it would be wasting money. 
what scope and rings do you have currently? 
what ammo are you using? 
what sort of group can you do at 100m? 1" ? less? more?

----------


## dogmatix

> cheers dogmatix,  what do you mean by that?


I mean't that if you want to change calibres, then sure, use Tru flite barrels and turn it into a .280 or .280AI (for example), but if you will shoot a .270, leave it as is.

----------


## Martz

yip, 
currently tikka rings, Leupold 3-9x40 VX-I (mates)
cant tell you what ammo off the top of my head.
i can shoot 1" & less

----------


## Martz

> I mean't that if you want to change calibres, then sure, use Tru flite barrels and turn it into a .280 or .280AI (for example), but if you will shoot a .270, leave it as is.


oh k i got ya

----------


## Bill999

thats a good start. a I could shoot out to 400 with my vx1 easy enough. 
what you will need is a range capable of shooting that far, or a mates farm

You can chronograph your standard load and work out its drop but you also need the bullets BC then you can make up a drop chart of how much to hold over, or dial in if and when you step up to a better scope. 

that will give you a starting point before you have to go spend big dollars

work out the distances 100m, 200m 300m, 400m, 500m and so on till you are happy

be aware tho this is not a cheep game and any step from here will be a good proportion of your pay

----------


## Bill999

you can do the drop chart without a chrony but it will take alot more bullets and trial and error

the drop will be something like this
270 Winchester Ballistic Table

the chart is in yards and 100 yards is 91m 
keep that in mind

----------


## CreepingDeath

Where are you located dude. Must be central if youve got sika around. Giz a pm ive got a chrony and the gears should be able to get you on steel at 5hundy.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Martz

awesome thanks for all the info Bill, this will help me alot... now to work out some distances & buy a shit load of bullets.  
i reckon il just do it in steps, get more comfortable & confident on the voyage to the 500.

thanks all

----------


## Martz

> Where are you located dude. Must be central if youve got sika around. Giz a pm ive got a chrony and the gears should be able to get you on steel at 5hundy.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


PM sent

----------


## Gibo

Hi Martz my Tikka .270 shoots to 300m piece of piss stock standard.

----------


## Gibo

So 500 with a sweet scope is quite possible. Mines just a wee Burris 3x9

----------


## Bill999

can you see 500m with it? 

allowing for the drop, by adjusting the dials requires a scope that relably dials. the only way to find out if yours is up to the task is to try it

holding over the deers/goats back by a meter is very unreliable

----------


## Martz

cheers Gibo good to know. are you taking down game at that distance?

----------


## Gibo

Yeah 500 too far for mine. I just think new scope for Martz would be more cost effective than new barrell if after 500m.

----------


## Martz

> can you see 500m with it? 
> 
> allowing for the drop, by adjusting the dials requires a scope that relably dials. the only way to find out if yours is up to the task is to try it
> 
> holding over the deers/goats back by a meter is very unreliable


i honestly dont know Bill, 
i gotta get me a range finder so i can see what im actuly doing & what the scope is capable of... i kindly declined CD's offer until im all sorted.

i mean when im looking through the scope i dont know the distance that im looking at

----------


## Matt2308

> thanks Bill, tru so i cant just get bullets from the shop for this type of shooting? to make a sucsesful kill shot


The Federal blue box will get you there if your rifle shoots it well...Just!

Have consistently put the 130's into 6" at 500 yards in light winds out of my Tikka .270 which shoots .5 MOA at 100 with them. 
Was practicing a couple of weeks ago with a mate (uplandstalker) who is also on the forum. Think he was a bit surprised to see them hitting consistently at that range...but just so you know it can be done!
BC is low at .360 and retained energy at 500 is around 1070 ft-lbs out of my rifle so on the limits of recommended acceptable energy for deer at that range. 
There are much better factory rounds if your not reloading though.  
Try the Hornady Superformance with the 140 SST.  BC is much better at .495. 
Should give you about 300 more ft-lbs at 500 yards.

----------


## Gibo

> cheers Gibo good to know. are you taking down game at that distance?


Yeah Martz, although they were only goats at 300m I got 3 in a row at 300m with Norma soft point factory ammo. All kill shots.
My gat is zeroed at 200 so didnt even hold over. 

 I have 100% confidence at 300 and would love to nab a deer at that distance but the bush around here is a bit thick.

----------


## steven

One of the guys at my club uses a tasco scope,

Tasco Target & Varmint Riflescope 6-24x 42mm

$269....

For 500m well good enough.

I use a nikko-stirling on the club gun...out to 1000 yds...Im failing to see why "good" glass ie 2kplus is needed....I really feel its over-hyped.

If you want to read up on barrels these are good,

http://www.riflebarrels.com/articles...f_accuracy.htm

http://www.riflebarrels.com/articles...l_accurate.htm

http://www.riflebarrels.com/articles...oat_angles.htm

----------


## Matt2308

When you start exposing scopes to being bumped about, extreme temperatures, needing them to track consistently, shooting in low light, high recoil and have been let down because of the above by lesser scopes...you will understand why "good glass" is not overrated! 
You don't necessarily have to spend 2000 on it but a succession of cheaper, lesser quality scopes will eventually teach you what a lot of us on here have taken years to learn!

----------


## steven

Ah well there is good glass and massively over-the top then...

So sure a Leopold or similar would be where I'll be looking once I'd saved the $s. But for myself I'll probably be buying the tasco because it will do me for now and I'll spend as much as I can on the rifle up front instead. ie Ive seen ppl trying to use Remington 700s and sure they see the target bull better with "decent" glass but they cant hit it....

regards

----------


## CreepingDeath

Cant go past the superslams for the money track flawlessly.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bill999

I wouldnt ever reccomend a tasco



Ever.

----------


## Toby

Mines never failed me on the .308. Not sure what it would be like If I started dialing it and being ruff with it but it holds under 1" at 100m

----------


## Bill999

the last one I had got thrown out of my lounge window. 
POS

----------


## Toby

You're just scopist

----------


## steven

> I wouldnt ever reccomend a tasco
> 
> 
> 
> Ever.


Well for $300 ish what then? bear in mind I'm cash strapped for a year then sure a nice scope...

----------


## CreepingDeath

Probly the ultimate bang for buck scope. Dial well too.
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/List...x?id=571006868

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## BRADS

> I wouldnt ever reccomend a tasco
> 
> 
> 
> Ever.


What he said :Thumbsup:

----------


## 338

With that tasco if you look in the general direction of the sun they blur up so bad you can't see a barn door at 50 yards.
(My experience with them anyway)

----------


## 338

The old tasco world class made 10 years+ ago were a different story

----------


## Gibo

> Probly the ultimate bang for buck scope. Dial well too.
> Weaver 3-12x44 SF Kaspa Extreme Tactical | Trade Me
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


CD do they make a similar model spec wise in 20mm tube? 
That looks like my next piece of glass but would have to add 300 for new 30mm rings.....

----------


## CreepingDeath

Mate dunno where you buy your rings from but 300is a bit over board. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## CreepingDeath

http://www.trademe.co.nz/sports/hunt...-571413681.htm
Plus theres about a dozen others on there for under 140

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

Yeah I do tend to get carried away now and then. 
Just of the opinion to never compromise on rings/bases. If they are shit no matter what glass you have its never gonna be quite right.
I will investigate. Thanks for the link.  :Psmiley:

----------


## Bill999

20mm isnt a standard ring size 
25mm and 30 are

If you come up with a scope that reliably dials for a standard caliber with decent glass for under $300 you would make a shit ton of money

the closest I could recommend would be a redfield. 

if you buy a tasco I will laugh at you when it breaks

----------


## Bill999

NEWSLETTER ONLY SPECIAL
Redfield Revolution riflescope 3-9x40mm with 4-Plex reticle just $279.00.
Redfield Revolution riflescope 3-9x40mm with Accurange reticle just $305.00.
Limited number available. Quote March Newsletter Special to receive this special price.
Offer closes 6.30pm Friday 15th March or earlier if I sell all before then.

richard wilhelms scopes and optics. sign up for his news letter and get one of these before tomorro. 
their ability to dial is questionable but the LR duplex is good for hold over out to about 400m 

if you call him BE POLITE. if you are not he will most likely bite your head off and be Unhelpful
otherwise he is nice and professional to deal with

----------


## Bill999

> The old tasco world class made 10 years+ ago were a different story


you do realise 10 years ago was only 2003? 

they still made shit scopes then too. 
infact all the shit tascos I saw would have been that vintage. if they have gotten worse then holey shit they must be crap now

----------


## Toby

I have never used them for dialing but they most likely wont be good for that but to call them shit is making them out to be worse then they really are.

----------


## Barefoot

> you do realise 10 years ago was only 2003? 
> 
> they still made shit scopes then too. 
> infact all the shit tascos I saw would have been that vintage. if they have gotten worse then holey shit they must be crap now


I was thinking this morning that Tasco moved everything out of Japan close to 20yrs ago and that's when everything changed.

----------


## Toby

> and that's when everything changed.


The fire nation attacked

----------


## Gibo

> 20mm isnt a standard ring size 
> 25mm and 30 are
> 
> If you come up with a scope that reliably dials for a standard caliber with decent glass for under $300 you would make a shit ton of money
> 
> the closest I could recommend would be a redfield. 
> 
> if you buy a tasco I will laugh at you when it breaks


That sucks....spent close to 300 on a 20 mm Optilock rig for my gat, now looks like i need to get some 30mm to take me to the next level. Oh well something to buy I guess.

I wont be going Tasco thats for sure.....stick to the tried and tested. May cost a bit more but hey your not buying them everyday.

----------


## Barefoot

Is that right Ang?

Although you could describe Hideyoshi's failed invasion of Korea in that way.
(go on go wiki it, he was one hell of a leader)

----------


## Bill999

if they are optilock they will be 25mm or one inch. one inch will be fine. scopes are cheeper too. all 30mm scope tubes give you is more adjustment do dial. something you wont need at 500m unless you are shooting a 45apc 

optilocks are great you will be well served by them. I do thinks its a shame to spend 1300 on a rifle, close to 300 on rings then want to spend only 300 on a scope. 
It allmost deserves better.

----------


## Toby

> Is that right Ang?
> 
> Although you could describe Hideyoshi's failed invasion of Korea in that way.
> (go on go wiki it, he was one hell of a leader)



It has taken me longer then it should have to know what you were talking about.

----------


## Barefoot

As you said the other day  - chemo brain.
At least at your age it should all come back, some of us just have permanent brain fade without aid of chemicals  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bill999

I had the other drama, I have 30mm optilocks and had to find a scope to suit which when you are on a budget isnt easy. 
I ended up with a burris TAC30 so far It has been great. im yet to dial with it tho

Ok toby Ill refraise. Tasco's are not a scope brand I would recommend for anyone, as they have had a history with me of breaking and fogging up.
they are targeted at the bottom end of the scope market but dont live up to other scopes of similar price. resale on tasco scopes is very poor, mainly due to the risk that they are broken and people are selling them to get rid of  them, the company wont gaurentee the scopes or fix them if(or when) they fail. 

you must open your thought chakra toby you are blind to see their inadequacies

----------


## Toby

I guess I just have a lucky Tasco then.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Sorry bill but tascos warranty is pretty good and so is the company for replacing them. But everything else you said was spot on


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Gibo

> if they are optilock they will be 25mm or one inch. one inch will be fine. scopes are cheeper too. all 30mm scope tubes give you is more adjustment do dial. something you wont need at 500m unless you are shooting a 45apc 
> 
> optilocks are great you will be well served by them. I do thinks its a shame to spend 1300 on a rifle, close to 300 on rings then want to spend only 300 on a scope. 
> It allmost deserves better.


Agreed, It was steven that wanted to spend 3 spot.

----------


## 338

> you do realise 10 years ago was only 2003? 
> 
> they still made shit scopes then too. 
> infact all the shit tascos I saw would have been that vintage. if they have gotten worse then holey shit they must be crap now


Good point. Make that 20 years ago now I think about it

----------

